# Golf losing popularity?



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Now that it is starting to show some signs of Spring and a promise of good weather for golfing I get back into the swing of things and start to pay attention to golf again. But I have noticed that on almost all of the major sports web site they have minimal golf information. 

Especially in the past couple of months because both football and baseball are out of season there is not much to talk about and still, they do not have the latest information.

What is your opinion?


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I cant speak for america but here in the UK it is as popular as ever and ifact it is probably increasing in popularity, all the major sports sites have golf on there home pages.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I think the older generation still enjoys it, but younger people are more into NASCAR, IRL, the NFL, etc. Golf has the reputation of being the "old people sport" that you play when you retire


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2006)

I think it really depends on where you live. I live in Minnesota, and we have a relatively short season as compared to most places, so I think that people really try to take advantage of it as often as they can.

What worries me is that some of the smaller par 3 courses were kids first learn how to play are shutting down and being replaced by housing developments instead because they just don't bring in enough money to justify the cost of leaving all of that land "undeveloped". 

At this rate, in my area, kids will only be exposed to golf if their parents are willing to pay $15 to $20 a round, which can get expensive for kids even at the municipal courses.

Jennifer


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Jennifer said:


> I think it really depends on where you live. I live in Minnesota, and we have a relatively short season as compared to most places, so I think that people really try to take advantage of it as often as they can.
> 
> What worries me is that some of the smaller par 3 courses were kids first learn how to play are shutting down and being replaced by housing developments instead because they just don't bring in enough money to justify the cost of leaving all of that land "undeveloped".
> 
> ...


That's an interesting point, and I think it's largely a biproduct of the fact that small businesses just don't do as well nowadays as they did a while ago. It's grow bigger or fold, small mom and pop stores don't work. 

I'll leave it up to others to decide how they feel about this


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf*

Golf is more popular now then ever. I see more young kids on the course now then, I ever seen out there. With people like Tiger Woods, he just brings more popularity to the course. All the baby boomers retiring, all they want to do is golf.


----------

